# Wine



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Can I use wine for some of the liquid in my CP soap? I remember that it's okay to use flat beer. I guess I was worried about the alcohol in the wine, but if beer is okay...

Thought my sister-in-law would get a kick out of wine soap and I'm making some soap now for the holidays for gifts. 

Sara.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, just make sure it's flat and room temp. I pour mine into a bowl, leaving mine in the cans/bottles (beer) or bottle (wine) left alot of fizz I had to stick blender down, and if you don't get it stick blended down it gives you this flaky soap on top of your bars that sort of beads off as you cut, or you have to wash off with a wetcloth before you cut. Vicki


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh that is a neat idea! If you add Red Wine do you get a red bar?


----------

